# RG6 Coaxial Cable



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> Looking for a cable more flexible than standard RG6. Installing a TV under a kitchen cabinet on a swivel mount. Any suggestions?


 
Cat V


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

cat5 will work with a balun


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Belden is your friend, they make rg6 with a stranded core and is more flexible then solid core.

Saying that though, I have a tv on a wall mount swivel with a solid core cable. In use a good 10 years now and no issues. Just give yourself some loop slack so it doesn't bend much.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

The big question is what are you feeding over this cable? Are you feeding a video feed from another device such as cable box, dvd player, etc... or are you feeding it a RF signal directly. 

What's being fed to the TV and where's the source coming from. You can't use a balun for example to send a RF feed that's from the cable company and hope to use the built in tuner on the TV to get channels same goes for feeding a RF signal out from a cable box.

You could use a balun if you're feeding it a composite / component signal however.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! Problem with this install is the cable jacks are on the side of this TV instead of the rear. So there is a big loop in the RG6. Also, this mount folds up when the TV is not in use.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Edrick said:


> The big question is what are you feeding over this cable? Are you feeding a video feed from another device such as cable box, dvd player, etc... or are you feeding it a RF signal directly.
> 
> What's being fed to the TV and where's the source coming from. You can't use a balun for example to send a RF feed that's from the cable company and hope to use the built in tuner on the TV to get channels same goes for feeding a RF signal out from a cable box.
> 
> You could use a balun if you're feeding it a composite / component signal however.


It is just a small TV under a kitchen cabinet. HO installed RG6 through the bottem on this cabinet years ago. Nothing special.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Right Angle adapters for "F" connectors are available.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Speedskater said:


> Right Angle adapters for "F" connectors are available.


Thanks, I like that!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> Thanks, I like that!


Yeah but you have to buy a box of a hundred. :laughing: Just kidding


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

RG-59 is a lot more flexible than RG-6.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

A piece of 59 with copper shield is pretty flexible. As are the cheap pre-made coax 3' cords.

Tom


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Coxial cable*

http://www.eriinc.com/Catalog/Transmission-Line/Components-and-Accessories/HJ9HP-50-BC.aspx Anyboby have any experiance with large coax I have worked with up to 9".Connecters run in $1200 range. I have installed hundreds of miles of 1/2" and up,and 10 of thousands of connectors.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Red Dog, back in my broadcasting days, we had a lot of 3 inch non-flexible co-ax going up the towers to the antennas. The near-by farm kids would use the red tower light for rifle practice and put holes in the co-ax. That co-ax was pressurized with nitrogen to keep moisture out, so the co-ax always required maintenance. But outside people did the co-ax and tower tasks.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yeah but you have to buy a box of a hundred. :laughing: Just kidding


Ah, can I have just one, please?


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Transmission Line*

Yes thsts called Rigid transmisson line,20' sections 1 5/8" Is the smallest size,3" --4 1/16"--6" --8"--& 10". Also worked with TV brodcast waveguide,Radar freq. waveguide.Did a job In Atlanta before Olympics Put a cell phone system in subway sys. I know i made 35,000 conn.We used 13 miles of 1 5/8" Radiax, the coax is a transmitting & recieving antenna.


----------



## alphatex (Feb 6, 2012)

Flat coax patch from jack to tv should work.


----------

